# vr6 swap in a 225hp



## VR6 T (Mar 11, 2009)

I currently have a big turbo 1.8t, and before i had this i has a t61 r32, and to be honest, i love the 1.8t with 37 psi, but i miss the torque of the vr6. It has me thinking what would it take for a engine swap? From what i heard the transmissions are different from the 1.8 to the vr6. 

For anyone that has done this swap, does it require the vr subframe or anything special? 

Thanks


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

VR6 T said:


> I currently have a big turbo 1.8t, and before i had this i has a t61 r32, and to be honest, i love the 1.8t with 37 psi, but i miss the torque of the vr6. It has me thinking what would it take for a engine swap? From what i heard the transmissions are different from the 1.8 to the vr6.
> 
> For anyone that has done this swap, does it require the vr subframe or anything special?
> 
> Thanks


 It's the same transmission, both use 02m's but the bell housing is different. I think you need to change the wire harness, the ECU, possibly the cluster unless you can get the ECU with Immo defeat. I think everything else is the same, but not positive. Hopefully some others can chime in.


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

Would it be easier just to buy a 3.2 TT and convert the tranny?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wait you want to drop a 3.2 into your 1.8t correct? Why not find a TT that was totaled from behind and swap the sub frame motor and tranny?


----------



## VR6 T (Mar 11, 2009)

I was thinking of getting a 04 or newer tt with a vr6 and just take the dsg out, but i figured it would be cheaper to get a older tt because the overall price of the car would be less.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Just get a motor and tranny out of an R32 and a sub frame of a TT 3.2.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

just buy my turbo'd R32 swap


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

If your going down this path consider the 2.8L VR 24v Its significantly cheaper and if you are just going to boost it anyways its makes less difference.


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

^^^^^What this guy said.. :thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

2.8 or 2.9 with an R32 head = teh sex


----------



## VR6 T (Mar 11, 2009)

Gonna just go with the full R32 motor, because using the R32 wiring harness I won't need to hardwire the haldex controller.


----------



## TommyTT (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry to re-load an old thread but I'm starting to do some homework on this swap & cant seem to find any good threads...
Can anyone link a good build thread where this 3.2 into 225 has been done?

Just to clarify one would need:
1. R32 Engine (would a 3.2 out of say a q5 work?)
2. R32 Tranmission assembly (as the bell housing a lone would be harder to find?)
3. R32 Engine Harness
4. mk1 TT 3.2 subframe, as a canadian only dsg models would be available will this work?
5. R32 cluster?


----------

